# 9" radius track



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

I've read some posts & lots of people have 9" radius curves
any ideas for track layouts?
photos?
Designs?
uses?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Used to be pic's of a track made using only a few straights and a pile of 9" curves.
It was 2 spirals connected by a couple straights at the top and bottom of the spirals.
You went up one set of spirals,across the top on the straights,and then back down the other spiral.
I only seen a couple pics,but it was the most ingenious way i've seen of using up 9" curves,lol:thumbsup:
I think it was close to 4ft tall
Rick


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Hornet said:


> Used to be pic's of a track made using only a few straights and a pile of 9" curves.
> It was 2 spirals connected by a couple straights at the top and bottom of the spirals.
> I think it was close to 4ft tall
> Rick


Now that is neat idea! I may have to try that in a corner of the cave - you could use it as display as well!

john


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The master of the spiral climb is 22tall, hands down!!!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=256123&highlight=22tall

Watch and enjoy!!!


----------

